# Sherrie at BIGDOGRC 1st paint job



## BIGDOGRC (May 3, 2002)

No Dave this is Sherrie's paint job. Tell Her what you think guuys


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

looks sweet man great job on the dog head.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice job on the bods. With all the talent I see here from Travis, Dave, Dan and now Sherrie, you all need to get together and work something out...J'ville, OP, Middleburg the capital of rc paintjobs :thumbsup:


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Way to go sherrie


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Oh Sherrie
our love, 
holds on
holds on

had to bust out some Steve Perry lyrics, LOL


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Very nice,Sherrie! So,when are ya gonna race this car???? LOL
-George


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Sherrie, nice job ! .... I think Dan should let you drive too !:thumbsup: 

rich


----------



## GirlsRC2 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice!!!!


----------

